# Bushnell modification ?



## Brian Richey (Jul 22, 2016)

I have a Bushnell 600 lumen light that was given to me recently. It has high, low and strobe. I don't really care for the two secondary functions. Would anyone know how to deactivate the low and strobe settings on this light?


----------



## DIPSTIX (Jul 30, 2016)

Yeah, dont use them. On a serious note, i have that light and it does not have a programable driver so unfortunately theres not much you can do.


----------

